# Hilton Head Buffets?



## IAMTHEWALRUS (Apr 17, 2006)

We're harindg out to Hilton Head next month. It'll be our first visit to the island. Does anyone know of any reasonably priced buffets? I see some of the high end resorts have some. But we're looking at something more moderately priced. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## nerodog (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there... beatles fan I take it ?!?!?  Anyways, THe Boathouse has a nice breakfast/brunch buffet on Sundays... sometimes off season you can get a discount with the Celebration card...like I have mentioned in several posts, its not a buffet but SIgnes bakery is wonderful.. great food and very affordable. Its on Arrow Road... Boathouse is down around the airport area, Squire Pope Road I think around there...Aunt Chiladas is also good.


----------



## IAMTHEWALRUS (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

Yes, HUGE Beatles' fan.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 18, 2006)

Some others -

Holiday Inn (at Coligny Circle) - dinner buffet in Groupers Restaurant on Fri-Sat. Not sure if they have the buffet before June.

Golden Corral in nearby Beaufort.

Prescott's - Is $23 reasonably priced?

Yummy House - Chinese buffet

Carolina Cafe (at the Westin) - Friday night seafood buffet. The best on the island, but not reasonably priced!


----------



## Janette (Apr 18, 2006)

There is a Golden Coral on 278 off island now. We haven't been overly impressed with any of the buffets plus we tend to eat too much.


----------



## vkhome (Apr 23, 2006)

The Holiday Inn at Coligny is advertising their buffet in the Island packet Newspaper(just spent 9 days on the island - weather outstanding!!).  Ate there several years back and thought it was good, especially if you like seafood.

If you are interested in a romantic French dinner, just ate at Oliver's on New Orleans Road.  Excellent food (although not inexpensive, so don't bring kids) and a nice guitar player for mood music.


----------



## elaine (Apr 25, 2006)

*prescotts is excellent for seafood!*

______________


----------

